

The kivaloo data store - AdamGibbins
https://www.tarsnap.com/kivaloo.html

======
webmaven
Interesting performance and consistency characteristics, but "keys of up to
255 bytes with values of up to 255 bytes"? What is the use case?

------
Artemis2
Stop posting every link you see on tarnap.com. That's getting annoying.

